# 2, M, NEW ORLEANS, LA. USA



## jberma1 (Jul 25, 2007)

Country: USA
State/Region: Louisiana
City/Town: Slidell
Number of rats: 2
Sex: M
Age(s): 1 year
Name(s): Bernie and Santanna
Colours: Bernie - black and white, Santanna - tan and white
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Apartment complex won't allow pets
Temperament: Very friendly and social
Medical problems: None
Will the group be split: Not preferred
Transport available: Driving within Louisiana, ship to others
Other: These boys are very friendly, great to be handled, and love people. They come with their own cage, food dish, water bowl, and any bedding and food we have. These boys need to be adopted quickly to a loving family. Their favorite treats are cheerios


----------

